# Shrink wrap



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm looking at putting some shrink wrap on a butt to protect it. Where is a good place to purchase it and is there a favorite brand?


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

*shrink wrap*

I get mine at an Ace Hardware. Seen it in Radio Shack also. Never noticed if there were different brands....


----------

